# correct bar spacing



## buggaluggs78 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi, can anyone tell me the correct bar spacing for a cage to house baby rats??

i cannot risk them escaping!!

there are so many to choose from that are approx 1 inch wide, i cannot find smaller

help please!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

How odl? I'm assuming 6 weeks to 12-16mm is good  If they;re boys, slightly bigger is ok cos boys tend to be bigger. A good cage for babies is a Freddy 2 or Freddy 3, loads of space for toys and bar spacing is fine 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Akai-Chan is on tonight and she is the best person to check with as she has a litter of babies just now. Sorry I can't helP!!


----------



## buggaluggs78 (Sep 9, 2009)

I am not choosing them until tuesday but the rescue said they are not going to be ready for another week, so I presume quite young

it was recommended to me to use a hamster cage for a while until they grow big enough not to be able to escape and it will also give us chance to bond with them in a smaller space.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Akai-Chan is on tonight and she is the best person to check with as she has a litter of babies just now. Sorry I can't helP!!


Beat you to it 

@buggalugga - Good rescues will let their babies go at 6 weeks. If they are any younger than this be wary, and make sure they are eating solids before they go 

Hamster cages are ok but because they are young they need a lot of mental stimulation to help their brain  Definitely go with a freddy cage, you can get them cheaply off ebay, because then you have lots of space for toys etc and you can add another rat in the future if you like! (Trust me, rat maths kicks in )

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## buggaluggs78 (Sep 9, 2009)

thanks, a freddy it is then.

will that suit them as they grow?

it has been years since I kept rats but I am introducing my eldest boy to the delights of themv


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

buggaluggs78 said:


> thanks, a freddy it is then.
> 
> will that suit them as they grow?
> 
> it has been years since I kept rats but I am introducing my eldest boy to the delights of themv


A freddy 2 is big enough to accomodate up to 3 rats, I think a freddy 3 can fit more but they;re slightly more expensive. Keep your eyes peeled on ebay hough, they have some good bargains on there.

Another good site is PetWorldDirect, I recently got a tower cage off there (For less than the cost of a freddy 3 plus free delivery) and it can hold 14 rats! I've added some extra shelves and hammocks and stuff to minimise the risk of injury if they fall and I;ve covered the shelves (They are barred which can hurt the rats feet)) and the babies I have will love it while they grow up 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## buggaluggs78 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks again, I have been looking on pet world direct at the haven, as it has small bar spacing.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

buggaluggs78 said:


> Thanks again, I have been looking on pet world direct at the haven, as it has small bar spacing.


The haven is an ok cage, problem is that the wood gets peed on so gets really smelly. Also I don;t think it's very good for 2 full grown rats. Are you getting males or females?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## buggaluggs78 (Sep 9, 2009)

we are not sure yet, choosing on tuesday.

i like the abode but the spacing is 2.2cm


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I have Chi Chi 2 cage for 3 male rats, and the bar spacing is fine. It's the same size as a Freddy Max 2 and you can buy this cage from pets at home. A freddy 2 can hold 3 females or 2 males.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I have Chi Chi 2 cage for 3 male rats, and the bar spacing is fine. It's the same size as a Freddy Max 2 and you can buy this cage from pets at home. A freddy 2 can hold 3 females or 2 males.


Oooh the chi chi 2 looks like a good cage...

The abode is an AWESOME cage, but the bar spacing is worrying. Maybe if you went with a cheap hamster cage and got the abode too? Rats grow up soooo fast so it'd be a matter of weeks before you could move them 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## buggaluggs78 (Sep 9, 2009)

so the abode would work for adult males and females??

i already have a hamster cage, so hopefully will get the abode ordered


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

buggaluggs78 said:


> so the abode would work for adult males and females??
> 
> i already have a hamster cage, so hopefully will get the abode ordered


Yeah the abode is good for males or females, there's plenty of space and it's basically just a blank cube so you can do what you like with it 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## buggaluggs78 (Sep 9, 2009)

thanks so much for your help, my head was doing a full circle trying to decide on the best home for our new additions


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

buggaluggs78 said:


> thanks so much for your help, my head was doing a full circle trying to decide on the best home for our new additions


No problems  Order the abode and keep checking if your rats can fit through the bars, they should be ok after a couple of weeks. Juvenile rats grow up fast!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I have an abode cage. My youngest rats were able to go in at the age of 8 weeks without escaping, but it depends on the rat and females tend to be smaller.


----------



## buggaluggs78 (Sep 9, 2009)

just out of interest, is their much difference between males and females apart from their anatomy?


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

buggaluggs78 said:


> just out of interest, is their much difference between males and females apart from their anatomy?


Females tend to be more hyper and happy to run around all the time, males tend to be lazier and once they;ve finished maturing they're more cuddly  Also males smell slightly more but with frequent cleaning out it;s barely noticeable. I have both and I loove them all, but I do love my boy expecially. He's a right mummys boy!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------

